# Natural bfp?



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

We are totally blessed to have our precious baby girl, but deep down we both know we would love another. I am breast feeding at the moment and while not actively trying to get pregnant, we aren't actively preventing it either  . Has anyone else had a natural bfp while breaks feeding? I'm not ready to give up just yet as I really enjoy it, but I don't want to miss my most fertile time either. I have pcos and DH has a low count. We also have two frosties, but can't afford another cycle for a while yet.

Am I mad to want another so soon? I just don't want to have to wait so long again


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi,
I got pregnant with my son whilst still breastfeeding my 9 month old. I did a lot of research on it and aparently you are less fertilise, breast feeding raises your prolactin levels and this inhibits ovulation and makes implantation more difficult. I did it though but I was only feeding twice a day and my periods had returned months earlier. 
Good luck
Jojox


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok thanks for your reply. Not expecting much as didn't have af's before due to pcos, but one can hope  . Congrat on your two LO's x


----------

